# Dar o rabo,fazer troca troca /!\



## vitor boldrin

Há alguma expressão assim em inglês?

Dar o rabo/cú.
Fazer troca troca.

Espero que ninguém se ofenda.


----------



## Apaixonada

Depende muito do contexto da frase se voce quer perguntar a alguem "to have anal sex" na verdade e a forma mais usada. Fazer troca troca nao posso te ajudar nao sei o que e isso.


----------



## Nino83

Então aprendí uma nova palavra. 

https://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/troca-troca 

Parece que esta expressão é só brasileira, no wiktionary não há traduções.  
Existe essa palavra em português europeu?


----------



## Apaixonada

O pior e que nem eu que falo portugues fluente sei o que e na verdade! mas se voce quer dizer sexo entre 3 pessoas entao use  a palavra "threesome"


----------



## Nino83

Parece que essa expressão se use também para descrever um ato entre dois pessoas mas, por mais certeza, esperemos qualquer esclarecimento pelo vitor, visto que parece que em outras línguas não há expressões equivalentes. 
http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/troca-troca/  

Encontrei também uma canção de Chico Buarque: https://letras.com/chico-buarque/45127/


----------



## Apaixonada

bom qualquer sexo entre mais de 3 pessoas ja e uma "orgy"


----------



## Archimec

Talvez "cornholing".


----------



## Apaixonada

what in the heck is that are you serious? I've never heard of the word! seriously dude just say anal sex! it's widely used you will be ok.


----------



## guihenning

Troca-troca tende a ser o termo mais usado, em tom de zombaria, quando dois rapazes têm relações. De maneira informal, claro.
Não está, gente, implícito que seja uma orgia ou _threesome_... _relax_


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Então aprendí uma nova palavra.
> 
> https://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/troca-troca
> 
> Parece que esta expressão é só brasileira, no wiktionary não há traduções.
> Existe essa palavra em português europeu?



Por cá não existe um termo específico para indivíduos do sexo masculino que fazem sexo anal à vez. Dir-se-ia apenas _enrabar-se um ao outro_.

O português do Brasil é muito rico no que toca a termos sexuais.


----------



## guihenning

Oh, and rather than asking if the person 'deu o cu', I'd be much dirtier and just ask «_Have you sit on that cock?_» or otherwise, Vitor, it's just better to say «_Have you been sleeping with X?_»


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Por cá não existe um termo específico para indivíduos do sexo masculino que fazem sexo anal à vez. Dir-se-ia apenas _enrabar-se um ao outro_.
> O português do Brasil é muito rico no que toca a termos sexuais.



Obrigado, xiskxisk.
Se não há nenhuma palavra equivalente em português europeu, acho que não haja em outras línguas. 
A única tradução que vem à mente é "teen anal sex".


----------



## guihenning

Outra expressão para troca-troca (se se tratar de dois rapazes fazendo sexo) é _flip fuck._

Usually the term 'troca-troca' is used cause first one man is bottom/top, then they *change* positions. So from that 'troca-troca' was born.


xiskxisk said:


> O português do Brasil é muito rico no que toca a termos sexuais.


Indeed!


----------



## Tony100000

Eu até tive vergonha de perguntar isto, mas obtive respostas. 

Dar o cu - To offer / present one's ass
Enrabar - To cornhole / sodomize

Devido aos verbos, há outra forma de "dar o cu" , "To offer oneself to be cornholed / sodomized".


----------



## guihenning

Tony100000 said:


> Dar o cu - To offer / present one's ass
> Enrabar - To cornhole / sodomize


Acabo de aprender algo novo…


----------



## Archimec

"butt-fuck" também é bastante usado (maneira de dizer...), e ainda "5th base".


----------



## Tony100000

Embora "sodomize - sodomizar" seja geralmente usado como crime, ou seja, contra a sua vontade.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Não sei se no português europeu e africano exista o troca troca.
Enrabar não seria mais para encoxar?
O que eu quero saber são gírias para essas expressões homossexuais masculinas.

Por exemplo colar velcro e por as aranhas/pererecas para brigar é sinônimo de sexo gay feminino que em inglês é scissor fuck ou to scissor.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Tony100000 said:


> Eu até tive vergonha de perguntar isto, mas obtive respostas.
> 
> Dar o cu - To offer / present one's ass
> Enrabar - To cornhole / sodomize
> 
> Devido aos verbos, há outra forma de "dar o cu" , "To offer oneself to be cornholed / sodomized".




hahaha não fique envergonhado estamos aqui para aprender ,muita gente que estuda português agora por minha sabe o que é troca troca.
Isso me deixa feliz hahaha elas aprenderam uma gíria.


----------



## guihenning

Não. Há uma diferença abismal entre encoxar e enrabar.


----------



## vitor boldrin

guihenning said:


> Não. Há uma diferença abismal entre encoxar e enrabar.


E qual seria?


----------



## vitor boldrin

guihenning said:


> Outra expressão para troca-troca (se se tratar de dois rapazes fazendo sexo) é _flip fuck._
> 
> Usually the term 'troca-troca' is used cause first one man is bottom/top, then they *change* positions. So from that 'troca-troca' was born.
> 
> Indeed!



flip fuck é o que mais se aproxima de troca troca mesmo.


----------



## vitor boldrin

guihenning said:


> Não. Há uma diferença abismal entre encoxar e enrabar.


qual seria a diferença entre elas?


----------



## vitor boldrin

Apaixonada said:


> Depende muito do contexto da frase se voce quer perguntar a alguem "to have anal sex" na verdade e a forma mais usada. Fazer troca troca nao posso te ajudar nao sei o que e isso




 now you do know what is troca troca,do you not?


----------



## guihenning

Encoxar é esfregar os órgãos sexuais em alguém, ambos vestidos. Geralmente acontece nos trens e metrôs, por exemplo. Diz-se _sarrar_ em algumas partes do Brasil.
Enrabar é ter relações com a pessoa. É meter o pênis no ânus do indivíduo, portanto o elemento ativo do ato. de «_en- + rab(o) + -ar»_


----------



## vitor boldrin

guihenning said:


> Encoxar é esfregar os órgãos sexuais em alguém, ambos vestidos. Geralmente acontece nos trens e metrôs, por exemplo. Diz-se _sarrar_ em algumas partes do Brasil.
> Enrabar é ter relações com a pessoa. É meter o pênis no ânus do indivíduo, portanto o elemento ativo do ato. de «_en- + rab(o) + -ar»_



Aqui em SP enrabar tem o sentido de encoxar mais com o consentimento da parceira tipo dry hump.


----------



## Nino83

vitor boldrin said:


> Por exemplo colar velcro e por as aranhas/pererecas para brigar é sinônimo de sexo gay feminino



Ahah, vocês, brasileiros, têm tantas girías que outros não têm. A gente precisaria de muito tempo para estudar, para evitar zombarias e entender piadas. 



vitor boldrin said:


> que em inglês é scissor fuck ou to scissor.



Mas as palavras inglesas são claras, pelo contrário tem que ter muita imaginação para comprender que "fazer troca troca" ou "colar velcro" significa fazer sexo.


----------



## Vanda

E eu aqui, tentando achar aquele triângulo amarelo da plataforma antiga para sinalizar o fio! 

PS: Podem continuar a discussão se for o caso. Só me referi à sinalização que existia na plataforma antiga para casos futuros de consultas e os interessados estarem informados sobre o assunto.


----------



## xiskxisk

vitor boldrin said:


> Não sei se no português europeu e africano exista o troca troca.
> Enrabar não seria mais para encoxar?



Encoxar: outro termo que não se usa por cá. Embora esse seja mais fácil de deduzir o significado.

Enrabar: Ao contrário de encoxar, enrabar contempla penetração. Sinónimo: ir ao cu.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Vanda said:


> E eu aqui, tentando achar aquele triângulo amarelo da plataforma antiga para sinalizar o fio!
> 
> 
> PS: Podem continuar a discussão se for o caso. Só me referi à sinalização que existia na plataforma antiga para casos futuros de consultas e os interessados estarem informados sobre o assunto.




Não entendi,explique-me?


----------



## vitor boldrin

xiskxisk said:


> Encoxar: outro termo que não se usa por cá. Embora esse seja mais fácil de deduzir o significado.
> 
> Enrabar: Ao contrário de encoxar, enrabar contempla penetração. Sinónimo: ir ao cu.



Fazer troca troca existe em Portugal?
porque aqui no Brasil isso é uma pratica mesmo


----------



## vitor boldrin

Nino83 said:


> Ahah, vocês, brasileiros, têm tantas girías que outros não têm. A gente precisaria de muito tempo para estudar, para evitar zombarias e entender piadas.
> 
> 
> 
> Mas as palavras inglesas são claras, pelo contrário tem que ter muita imaginação para comprender que "fazer troca troca" ou "colar velcro" significa fazer sexo.



Ragazzo ouça essa música e vc vai entender o cola velcro hahaha
Aqui no Brasil há muitas gírias que nem eu conheço hahahaha
Dependendo de cada região daqui há outras expressões peculiares de cada região.
Para quem se interessar: (vídeo): velhas Virgens - Abre Essas Pernas Ao Vivo e a Cores


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Ahah, vocês, brasileiros, têm tantas girías que outros não têm. A gente precisaria de muito tempo para estudar, para evitar zombarias e entender piadas.


A lascívia linguística corre solta por aqui


----------



## Nino83

vitor boldrin said:


> Ragazzo ouça essa música e vc vai entender o cola velcro hahaha
> Aqui no Brasil há muitas gírias que nem eu conheço hahahaha



Eu tinha ouvido essa canção essa manhã  
A létra é legal! Ahah

(vídeo) Para quem se interessar: Rock das aranhas.


----------



## Tony100000

vitor boldrin said:


> Fazer troca troca existe em portugal?
> pq aqui no Brasil isso é uma pratica mesmo hahahaha


Temos uma parecida "fazer o truca-truca".


----------



## xiskxisk

vitor boldrin said:


> Fazer troca troca existe em portugal?
> pq aqui no Brasil isso é uma pratica mesmo hahahaha



A prática deve existir , a expressão não.


----------



## Nino83

Tony100000 said:


> Temos uma parecida "fazer o truca-truca".



Ou seja, quando todos trucam a própria lambreta para ver qual é a mais veloz?



vitor boldrin said:


> hahaha agora vc entendi o que é isso. agora me diz o porquê de aprender o português?



Porque estudei o inglês, o francês na escola média inferior (aquela que se faz de 11 a 13 anos), faltavam o português e o espanhol para completar.
Mas a razão pela qual estudei o português foi, sobretudo, a música. Quando comecei a tocar a música jazz encontrei também o samba e a bossa nova.
Mas, agora, tenho uma outra razão. As gírias! Ahah 



vitor boldrin said:


> a propósito  tenho sangue italiano minha família veio do norte da Itália pr o brasil ,cidade de triviso.



Ah, bom! Se o seu nickname é verdadeiro, sim, Boldrin é um sobrenome típico do Veneto (um amigo meu que toca o violão agora mora em Vicenza, Veneto, e aprendeu a língua veneta também, para comprender o que as pessoas dizem no bar).


----------



## Alentugano

Tony100000 said:


> Temos uma parecida "fazer o truca-truca".


Sim, mas truca-truca, para mim, significa a prática do ato sexual. Troca-troca é muito mais específico e, como o nome indica, está implícita uma troca dos papéis.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Tony100000 said:


> Temos uma parecida, "fazer truca-truca".


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Nino83 said:


> Porque estudei o inglês *e* o francês no *liceu* (ensino preparatório?) (aquele que se faz *dos* 11 *aos* 13 anos). Faltavam o português e o espanhol para completar.
> Mas a razão pela qual estudei português foi, sobretudo, *por causa da* música. Quando comecei a tocar _jazz, _encontrei também o samba e a bossa*-*nova.
> Mas, agora, tenho uma outra razão. As gírias! Ahah


----------



## guihenning

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Porque estudei o inglês *e* o francês no *liceu* ( ensino preparatório?) (aquele que se faz *dos* 11 *aos* 13 anos). Faltavam o português e o espanhol para completar.
> Mas a razão pela qual estudei português foi, sobretudo, *por causa da* música. Quando comecei a tocar _jazz, _encontrei também o samba e a bossa*-*nova.
> Mas, agora, tenho uma outra razão. As gírias! Ahah



Não.
«… mas a razão* PELA QUAL* estudei português foi, sobretudo, *a música*» está certo. Não tem por que escrever a preposição "por" duas vezes.


----------



## Nino83

E não é o liceu. Estava falando do 6°, 7° e 8° ano, que correspondem, mais ou menos, aos anos finais do ensino fundamental brasileiro. 
O liceu é ensino médio.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

guihenning said:


> «… mas a razão* PELA QUAL* estudei português foi, sobretudo, *a música*» está certo. Não tem por que escrever a preposição "por" duas vezes.



Sim, pensei nisso, não sei porque é que não corrigi. Sabe, o Nino83 comete tantos erros elementares, que acaba por induzir os outros em erro, também. *Isto não é uma crítica destrutiva.*


----------



## Nino83

Oi guihenning.
Parece que um cara que passeia pela cidade do Porto falando em português quatrocentista se divirta a zombar dos rapazes que escrevem em português há dois anos, (corrigindo expressões que são usadas também pelos jornalistas do expresso "a mesma coisa por" é um erro segundo ele, se deveria escrever "a mesma coisa em relação a", ah, no expresso tem muitos tontos, que malucos!) e quando ele vai corrigir um outro membro do fórum o que é que faz? Claro, _Seu spell checker_ escreve _ind*i*strinçável_ em vez de _ind*e*strinçável_ e, contente, vai dizer 2-1. I won!. Há 50 anos que _Seu spell checker_ escreve em português e ainda faz erros ortográficos, que vergonha!
_Seu indistrinçável_ confundiu um "é" átono com um "i" atono, uma pessoa que fala em português quatrocentista com a pronúncia do século XV?

Já ele faz erros ortográficos na sua língua nativa, quem sabe quantos erros faria se ele escrevesse numa outra língua, que risos.


----------



## J. Bailica

Por favor! O Nino é um dos membros com melhor domínio do português, se esquecermos os que o têm como língua materna. Para além de saber muito de outras línguas, e de outras coisas ainda (o Nino). Mas que não fosse. Nada justifica a embirração. Devemos, pelo contrário, saudar e incentivar os que procuram aprender uma língua diferente da sua. Não, não é o que você faz.

Faz falta o juízo. Isto é apenas um fórum.




TheRealMcCoy said:


> Sim, pensei nisso, não sei porque é que não corrigi. Sabe, o Nino83 comete tantos erros elementares, que acaba por induzir os outros em erro, também. *Isto não é uma crítica destrutiva.*


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Oi guihenning.
> Parece que *um cara que passeia pela cidade do Porto falando em português quatrocentista*


HAHAHAHA 


Nino83 said:


> e quando ele vai corrigir um outro membro do fórum o que é que faz? Claro, _Seu spell checker_ escreve _ind*i*strinçável_ em vez de _ind*e*strinçável_ e, contente, vai dizer 2-1. I won!. Há 50 anos que _Seu spell checker_ escreve em português e ainda faz erros ortográficos, que vergonha!


Pois… eu tenho certeza que os quatrocentistas faziam uma claríssima distinção entre um E e I átonos ou não; a mim não me parece que cometeriam tal erro… 


Nino83 said:


> Já ele faz erros ortográficos na sua língua nativa, quem sabe quantos erros faria se ele escrevesse numa outra língua, que risos.


 não somente ortográficos…  gramaticais também.


J. Bailica said:


> Por favor! O Nino é um dos membros com melhor domínio do português, se esquecermos os que o têm como língua materna. Para além de saber muito de outras línguas, e de outras coisas ainda (o Nino). Mas que não fosse. Nada justifica a embirração. Devemos, pelo contrário, saudar e incentivar os que procuram aprender uma língua diferente da sua. Não, não é o que você faz.


 Exato! As contribuições do rapaz aqui no fórum são sempre de valia e muito bem-vindas. Sempre. É, inclusive, difícil de se acharem estrangeiros com domínio tão bom do português; ainda mais para quem, como o Nino, fala as outras línguas latinas; depois de certo ponto, as coisas devem-se sobrepor aos montes.


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> um cara que passeia pela cidade do Porto falando em português quatrocentista se divirta a zombar dos rapazes que escrevem em português há dois anos,


Só dois? Com todas as informações técnicas que você fornece e mostra saber?  Julguei que já falasse há mais tempo...


----------



## Vanda

Bem, estou fechando este tópico até ver como limpo a confusão armada...

E, sim, Nino é excelente no domínio do português. Gostaria de dominar a língua dele como ele domina a minha.


----------

